
“The Redistribution Recession:” Americans will leave the work force if they can - jseliger
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2015/06/01/book-review-the-redistribution-recession/
======
hwstar
There is another segment of the population which I am a part of. The "Early
Retirees". We left the workforce by choice because of the following:

1\. We don't want to spend 3 hours of our day in traffic jams. 2\. We don't
like office politics. 3\. We won't put up with age discrimination. 4\. We like
being mostly answerable to ourselves (And maybe the Government). 5\. We
disagree with the concept of "Employment at Will". We prefer "Just Cause"
instead. 6\. We won't sign non-compete contracts. 7\. We want to work on stuff
which is enjoyable. 8\. We want to make a difference by contributing something
to society as a whole.

Early retirement is doable. It just requires the ability to save as much as
possible during the time you are young and employed.

